# Terrible, hoping for some helpful advice



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

So for the last month or so, I could've swore that I was on my way to recovery. Was feeling good, barely ever thought about it, wasn't snapping at everyone and ALMOST enjoying being alive. Well 5 days ago, I had surgery, tonsils taken out, and since then I have been super DPed and depressed. Can barely leave the house. I don't understand how I could go from doing SO well to SO terrible. I have had a bit of a rollercoaster ride the past couple months. Feel great for a while then slightly down, then back up, then down, but this has went downhill pretty severely this time. Feel like I'm right back to when this whole thing started. Anyways, was contemplating on what to do. Was thinking of trying either 5-htp, or st. johns wort, or just go for broke and try another ssri, was thinking zoloft this time, it's one that I havent tried yet. Just looking for something to get me back and maybe stabilize me instead of the crazy rollercoaster ride because I think when I start to feel good and am hoping for recovery and then I get shit on and thrown back into the DP hole, it depresses me again that I'm nowhere near recovery. Anybody have any luck with these meds I mentioned? You think the supplements or the zoloft? Any advice would be appreciated. Bit of a babble, but thanks for reading


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey man, I would bet that your change in feeling is the temporary response to your surgery. I'm sure the body goes through numerous temporary physical/chemical reactions during surgery and post-surgery. Surgery is very much an unnatural thing and the body and brain is probably just reacting a bit. Cortisol may be up post-surgery. I'd lay off the ssri's if it was me. I've been in the same situation many times in regards to feeling really good and recovering, and then have to deal with a minor setback out of the blue. I'd ride it out another week if you can. Exercise and b vitamins. Sleep, sleep, sleep. Regular sleep cycle.

Also, Glutamine is really, really beneficial for recovering from surgery and recovering from just about anything physical related. Great for the brain as well. Hope you feel better man.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 19, 2012)

Although I haven't tried Zoloft, I'd suggest taking both the supplements and the Zoloft so maybe you can start feeling better faster. I'm not saying they will work but you could get see if they work faster than waiting and just trying one.
I'm thinking about trying Cymbalta (I have chronic pain and depression). I hope it will lessen my DP









... Okay I just read that guy's post ^ and I think it'd be best to just stick it out for a week and then try the Zoloft. Just to see you know if it is from the surgery.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

foghat said:


> Hey man, I would bet that your change in feeling is the temporary response to your surgery. I'm sure the body goes through numerous temporary physical/chemical reactions during surgery and post-surgery. Surgery is very much an unnatural thing and the body and brain is probably just reacting a bit. Cortisol may be up post-surgery. I'd lay off the ssri's if it was me. I've been in the same situation many times in regards to feeling really good and recovering, and then have to deal with a minor setback out of the blue. I'd ride it out another week if you can. Exercise and b vitamins. Sleep, sleep, sleep. Regular sleep cycle.
> 
> Also, Glutamine is really, really beneficial for recovering from surgery and recovering from just about anything physical related. Great for the brain as well. Hope you feel better man.


Thanks man, I agree, but wow, what a change it has been!! The worst part is not being able to exercise at all. I started exercising everday about 3 months ago, I mean rigorous shit for a couple hours a day and it has really helped a lot. Now all I can do is lay in bed, but hopefully in a couple weeks I can get back into it and start feeling better again. Hate to get on another ssri cuz those fuckin things are nothin but poison, but wow I'm gettin desperate here. I do take b vitamins everyday along with fish oil and I beleive it helped before this but as you said my body is prolly going nuts right now. Thanks and Ill check out the glutamine at the store tomorow


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

hello other world said:


> Thanks man, I agree, but wow, what a change it has been!! The worst part is not being able to exercise at all. I started exercising everday about 3 months ago, I mean rigorous shit for a couple hours a day and it has really helped a lot. Now all I can do is lay in bed, but hopefully in a couple weeks I can get back into it and start feeling better again. Hate to get on another ssri cuz those fuckin things are nothin but poison, but wow I'm gettin desperate here. I do take b vitamins everyday along with fish oil and I beleive it helped before this but as you said my body is prolly going nuts right now. Thanks and Ill check out the glutamine at the store tomorow


10-4....yeah get the powder glutamine if you can. You'll need up to 5 grams per day or more. Hard to get that out of capsules.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

foghat said:


> 10-4....yeah get the powder glutamine if you can. You'll need up to 5 grams per day or more. Hard to get that out of capsules.


Will do thanks for the tip!


----------



## saniyah (Mar 22, 2012)

Another thing you can is, go out and have some fresh air. Eat some green leafy vegetables and fresh fruits.

When ever you feel down look on the brighter side and have a deep inhale and exhale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Definitely the stress of the surgery on the body and the anesthesia. I had the same exact issue after two surgeries. I went back to where I was pre-surgery after a few months.


----------

